# Sunseed: Vita Prima food Good for hedgie ??



## Zepplin (Jul 25, 2018)

So I got this at Pet Supplies plus, it’s the only hedgehog food I’ve ever seen them sell. And the place I got her food before is an 1hr away. Would you guys recommend this??


----------



## LisaMichael47 (Oct 16, 2018)

This is the food that the breeder gave me when I first got my Qwillow 3 months ago. I have not been able to find it again so been giving the cat food!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Ingredients
Wheat Bran, Poultry Meal, Soy Protein Concentrate, Fish Meal, Shrimp Meal, Chitin Powder, Tuna Meal, Crab Meal, Dried Plain Beet Pulp, Freeze Dried Mealworms, Fish Oil, Vegetable Oil, Dehulled Soybean Meal, Yeast Culture, Ground Flax Seed, Dried Kelp Meal, Psyllium Seed Husk, Algae Meal, Fructooligosaccharides, Monocalcium Phosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt, L-Lysine, DL-Methionine, Taurine, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex, Biotin, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate, Carotene, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium Bifidum Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Product, Torula Dried Yeast, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Ethylenediamine Dihydroiodide, Cobalt Sulfate, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Copper Amino Acid Complex, Cobalt Glucoheptonate, Sodium Selenite.

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein (min) 38%
Crude Fat (min) 8%
Crude Fiber (max) 9%
Moisture (max) 14%
Calcium (min) 2%
Calcium (max) 2.5% 
Phosphorus (min) 1.4%
Vitamin A (min) 22,000 IU/kg
Vitamin D3 (min) 2,860 IU/kg
Vitamin E (min) 616 IU/kg
Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C) (min) 250 mg/kg
Omega-3 Fatty Acids (min) 0.4%
Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA) (min) 0.04%
Total Microorganisms (min) 30,000 CFU/g
(L. acidophilus, L. casei, E. faecium, B. bifidum, A. oryzae)


If you look at the ingredients the first thing is wheat. That means there is more wheat in it than anything else. Hedgehogs so have only small amounts of grain, such as wheat, so that means the main ingredient is something they shouldn't eat a lot of. It also has dried mealworms which have been shown to cause intestinal impactions.

I would never feed that food to my hedgehog. There is no commercially prepared hedgehog that is good for hedgehogs. You should be feeding a high quality cat food.


----------



## Zepplin (Jul 25, 2018)

nikki said:


> Ingredients
> Wheat Bran, Poultry Meal, Soy Protein Concentrate, Fish Meal, Shrimp Meal, Chitin Powder, Tuna Meal, Crab Meal, Dried Plain Beet Pulp, Freeze Dried Mealworms, Fish Oil, Vegetable Oil, Dehulled Soybean Meal, Yeast Culture, Ground Flax Seed, Dried Kelp Meal, Psyllium Seed Husk, Algae Meal, Fructooligosaccharides, Monocalcium Phosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt, L-Lysine, DL-Methionine, Taurine, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex, Biotin, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate, Carotene, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium Bifidum Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Product, Torula Dried Yeast, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Ethylenediamine Dihydroiodide, Cobalt Sulfate, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Copper Amino Acid Complex, Cobalt Glucoheptonate, Sodium Selenite.
> 
> Guaranteed Analysis
> ...


I was feeding her purerina 1 kitten formula that I found on a list of good cat foods for hedgehogs but the vet told me Hedgehogs shouldn't be given cat food due to it haveing to much fat in it. They say it made her over weight. What if I did like a mixuture of the two????


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

Zepplin said:


> I was feeding her purerina 1 kitten formula that I found on a list of good cat foods for hedgehogs but the vet told me Hedgehogs shouldn't be given cat food due to it haveing to much fat in it. They say it made her over weight. What if I did like a mixuture of the two????


If that particular cat food you've chosen happens to be high in fat (which it _is_ at 18%), then mixing it with a bad hedgehog food (that is mostly wheat) isn't going to provide a better diet. There are many cat foods with lower fat.

You may want to take a look at the following thread about Hedgehog Nutrition needs. It shows the good percentages to look for (eg. proper % of fat), and what ingredients to avoid (eg. wheat). It is a great resource to aid in understanding good diet.
https://www.hedgehogcentral.com/for...3034-beginner-s-guide-hedgehog-nutrition.html

Once you get a feel for what to look for, I found the following link helpful because it has done the homework for you and lists out all the percentages and main ingredients on a number of good cat food options. 
http://www.volcanoviewhedgehogs.com/kibble-list.html


----------

